# 2011 Costumes



## Johnny Thunder

Anyone planning their costume for this year?


----------



## MorbidMariah

Yup! I'm going for the undead flapper look this year, as my Haunt Party theme is going to be a Hostoric 1920's Halloween.  How bout you Johnny?


----------



## hexerei

YEAH! I wanna go either as a Dia de los Muertos Bride, or Alex from Clockwork Orange.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

im not sure yet, but i'm nixing the corset this year, i'm gonna try for something different this year


----------



## GrimmEverafter

Some sort of tree-like monster, based off of a combination of a landstrider from the Dark Crystal and some original creature designs. Been sketching it like crazy since the middle of January.


----------



## Johnmonster

Having been frightened (and then inspired) by the positively demonic Transformer Owl from Japan (look for it on youtube if you haven't seen it), I'm tinkering with the idea of an owl-monster. It'll be kind of a skeksis-owlbear thing. The costume will be fairly simple, maybe a ragged cloak with feathers in patches over it, and sleeves with a few bloodied feathers here and there.

The mask will be the tricky part, I want to animate it in a way that opens the beak and at the same time, moves the feathers in a realistic way to change the expression on the mask.

No matter what idea I use, I definitely want to make some kind of alternate costume from my usual two-headed rusty cyborg zombie mechanical-armed butcher. That way I can shake it up and provide some variety for the repeat customers over the Halloween season. I may also add some detail to the regular costume because my fellow haunters expect it to get more and more bizarre each year.


----------



## Spooky1

I'm thinking an alien (50's B-movie style) for a friends party. I want to experiment on putting a 3rd eye on my forehead.


----------



## GrimmEverafter

Johnmonster said:


> Having been frightened (and then inspired) by the positively demonic Transformer Owl from Japan (look for it on youtube if you haven't seen it), I'm tinkering with the idea of an owl-monster. It'll be kind of a skeksis-owlbear thing. The costume will be fairly simple, maybe a ragged cloak with feathers in patches over it, and sleeves with a few bloodied feathers here and there.
> 
> The mask will be the tricky part, I want to animate it in a way that opens the beak and at the same time, moves the feathers in a realistic way to change the expression on the mask.
> 
> No matter what idea I use, I definitely want to make some kind of alternate costume from my usual two-headed rusty cyborg zombie mechanical-armed butcher. That way I can shake it up and provide some variety for the repeat customers over the Halloween season. I may also add some detail to the regular costume because my fellow haunters expect it to get more and more bizarre each year.


I can't help you with the moving feathers, but here's a video to help out with the moving beak.






I'm using this method for a mask I'm working on, and it looks like it works well. And as for a costume idea, maybe you can draw some inspiration from the monsters of this movie called The Village by M. Night Shyamalan.


----------



## Johnmonster

Grimmeverafter,

Thanks for the video link! Very interesting technique. I made a similar type of hinged jaw mask three years ago that had velcro attachments for the top and lower halves of the mask. The style in this video gave me some interesting ideas for increasing visibility in the mask I am planning. My current Haunt character mask only allows me to see with one eye and it can be a problem at times.

An alternate idea to the owl-monster is a giant undead werewolf, and this video gave me a few good ideas for that concept as well. Maybe I'll make both, hehehe. Thanks again.


----------



## debbie5

I'm making myself nuts trying to figure out if she attaches the foam to the elastic or the headcovering, or a bit of both. jaw mechanism seems to simply be custom cut to the chin (Not attached to chin elastic)..but wondering what pivot point looks like? How does she keep jaw pivot point from ripping due to repeated openings?? I don't see how its attached. I looked at a lot of her phots & pages & can't find any image or info??


----------



## GrimmEverafter

Debbie5: Watching this, I believe she attaches the elastic to the head covering, then to the foam, and seeing as the mask's understructure is upholstery foam, ripping should not be an issue. Also note how the jaw is carved, so that it slips under the upper jaw as it opens and closes, towards the end. Hope it helps ^_^

Johnmonster: Visibility with this should be drastically better depending on eye placement. I know what it's like going through a haunt with a fixed range of vision (cleverly sewn mask to look like upper head was in bandages with only a narrow slit to keep it looking eyeless), so this is definitely the better alternative. I wish you luck with whatever design you go with ^_^


----------



## debbie5

I like how you really don't have to "top off" this mask design to make it impressive. The center piece (the forehead) can be left off (so you can see much better) & it would still look awesome. Thanks, Grimm. I wonder what foam glue she uses...? I have a great craft foam I use, but hers looks very yellowy orange & mine is clear.


----------



## debbie5

Damn!!..see? Now you guys are getting me all Halloweened up, and I keep telling myself I'm NOT doing my haunt this year....LOL... 

do we have a term for the excited, hyper focused feeling you get when you get in the groove of making & designing stuff for Ween?


----------



## GrimmEverafter

I just say I'm in my 'Haunt Zone' but everyone else says I'm crazy. So...'haunt crazy'?


----------



## kprimm

I already have my whole costume for this year. Just got the last piece yesterday. I will be a crazy, fat, demented clown chowing down mouthfulls of candy and riding a stick pony.


----------



## Johnmonster

I don't know if it is a good term for the state of mind you describe, Debbie, but I have been "fiending" for a while to be creating and scaring.

Last night I went to the Haunt with the lady who owns it to discuss some changes for the upcoming season. It was about 5 degrees in there, so we kept it short. But just being there ignited my desire to get busy and working on my costume.


----------



## GrimmEverafter

'Fiending' seems perfect, actually. And I wish your haunt well this year. Still trying to find a decent one around my area to work at. Big hopes this year, even if I end up working the same place as last year :lolkin:


----------



## jrmullens1

Won't know until September when I sit down with the owner at the haunted hayride I work at, first year I was a zombie maniac in a meat locker, last year I was a psycho clown and interacted with people waiting in line to go in. That was a lot of fun, people hate clowns, especially blood soaked, chain wielding, obnoxious ones.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Spooky1 said:


> I'm thinking an alien (50's B-movie style) for a friends party. I want to experiment on putting a 3rd eye on my forehead.


Once they get the hole drilled into your skull the rest is easy.

I got a tux jacket last year and I am thinking of a zombie butler for the party.


----------



## debbie5

Spooky1, if you were a mom, you'd already have the third omniscient eye.


----------



## ironman37

going to be a crazy clown with a chainsaw. getting the clown mask from spfx and a custom made clown suit since i couldnt find one i liked. well i found one i liked but they dont sell just the suit anymore.  but its ok.


----------



## Johnmonster

After doing a complete and thorough feasibility assessment on the Owlbeast costume, I am going with a previous, different idea. (translation: I don't want to deal with all the feathers)

So, this year I'll be making my Undead Werewolf costumes. It will have an articulated jaw and the head will be more in the vein of DOG SOLDIERS than a Larry Talbot wolfman. I'm drawing a lot of inspiration from Jim Henson's work for the body design.

Also for the haunt I'm making a mask and hands for the Cockroach Lady who inhabits the creepy kitchen.

Busy months ahead.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i've thought on it, and i've decided to ditch the normal ensamble and go completely goth. which will fit in with the orphanage, i'm also considering bying some goth wings and wearing them with the costume, i've never been a gothic fairy before, but i think it would be loads of fun!

my niece and nephew spent their spring break at my house and my niece and i had a mini costume photo shoot for another project i'm working on. I'm finding that the goth look went really well, though it will definitely need more development before the big night.


----------



## kittycollins

i'm dressing as poison ivy! i'm already planning and browsing for my outfit in stores.


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm dressing as a fancified plague doctor, ordered the mask from Venice.


----------



## MorbidMariah

aquariumreef said:


> I'm dressing as a fancified plague doctor, ordered the mask from Venice.


OOoooooh, I can't wait to see that! You gotta post pics! :biggrinkin:


----------



## haleysmith

I'm still thinking, nothing serious on my mind. Although I'd like to be cleopatra or cinderella. Or like that blue creatures from the movie, an avatar )


----------



## aquariumreef

MorbidMariah said:


> OOoooooh, I can't wait to see that! You gotta post pics! :biggrinkin:


Will do!


----------



## Jester7902

Think I'm going to try to make my own "Pinhead" costume from Hellraiser


----------



## Aelwyn

Late to the game, as usual. This year is NOT conducive to Hallowe'en planning, and now I'm trying to get a job doing makeup for a local haunt.

Soooo....I was going to try Medusa (AGAIN). I have all the snakes, just need to do the headpiece. Costume would be a black skirt, and black corset, and some snake jewelry. Plus the fabulous headpiece (well, I hope it'll be fabulous).

If not, it's Dios De La Muertes again this year, or Penelope Garcia (like last year, which won me a prize at a bar--I already resemble her, so why not?).


----------



## Manon

Husband and I are doing the Eurythmics a la 1983 as we're doing an 80's prom theme this year! I'm actually going to buzz cut my hair!!! Kinda looking forward to it!


----------



## Death's Door

For the Halloween pokeno party, I am going to make a medusa costume. I was going to make a toga with a belt and a headress with snakes coming out of it. I figured the dollar stores would be good for getting the snakes and I have a couple for Joann Fabrics so it should easy to put together. 

For Halloween, I was going to do a steampunk Spiderella this year.


----------



## Samhain

Every Halloween I end up doing drag, this year I'm going as Morticia Addams. My best friend's BF is going to be Gomez, I can't wait. The dress I've made is so tight though, I don't think I'll be able to breathe!


----------



## dudeamis

Here's my new mask I've been using a big head pumpkin robed guy costume I got at Spirit Halloween, but I've been trying to upgrade for a while now. This is mostly paper mache with a plaster shell for the texturing. It's pretty comfortable overall.


----------



## Gorylovescene

I have decided to be a different flavor of zombie this year. I have this amazing puffy black dress and I can't quite decide what to label my costume. Was going with the (rather lame sounding) "Bride of Death", but since I have no one to play Death to my bride that really just takes the fun out of it. In any case- the real fun is in the makeup for me.


----------



## evil-within

this is what my son has been wearing for our haunted barn


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's mine for this year, courtesy of Frighteners Entertainment:

2011 Costume by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Spooky1

Here's how we looked for a friends Halloween party.

DSCF5008 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Bascombe

I went as Sweeney Todd and my wife went as Mrs. Lovett


----------



## Draik41895

I was beast.


----------



## neka4ok




----------



## Duchess

I was The Ugly Duchess!


----------



## Johnmonster

That's a tough act to follow, Granny...

For 2011 I edited my 2010 look and added a chest piece and sewed what I call a Lunatic's Trenchcoat-










Out front on one of the last nights where we all get a bit silly and chase people out. The lovely lady is Coco, an awesome gal with impeccable fashion sense-










All parts are handmade.


----------

